# Navarre: Sept 12-13 (Tuna, Mahi, Kings and Spanish)



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Forum,

Thanks for the abundance of reports. It really helps people like me who have to travel long distances to get to Fl. You guys really help keep our morale up, especially on short trips with long drives, and especially long work weeks.

We drove 7 hours to join you guys, and after my Friday shift with no sleep, we made our way down. Morale was iffy, since we were both tired, and weather only looked good one of the two days we were fishing.

Still, fishermen are stubborn things.

*Saturday (9/12)* - For once, the weather man didn't lie. The surf wasn't bad, but the wind was annoying creating some chop. It was raining right when we got there (5:30AM Local Time), so we sat in the truck to wait it out. Talk about cabin fever. My buddy tried to get some rest, but I was the annoying friend that couldn't stand being near the water, and not be able to fish it. But after our last dangerous tango with nature on a previous trip, we were patient and safety was priority.

As soon as the rain let up, I annoying woke up my bud. We got out the car, and began the painful unpacking of what felt like was our house. Two Hobies, lots of gear, and personal belongings.

Met Wolf and Adam out there (first time kayakers), and we all kept an eye on each other.

After everything was secured, we started our way to the beach. We trolled for a few hours, and was able to land a king at the last second. Morale was back up.

After grabbing some lunch, we went back out. Tired as we were, we drove all this way and had no choice to fish.

The second session in the afternoon was slow. Adam was able to join us, and all 3 of us had a nice trolling spread. Around 5:30, we decided to come back in. I see a very small group of birds and what seemed to be a bonito fin. I separated from the group and headed offshore about a mile away. After getting my one rod slammed but no hookup, I had another bait out quickly.

Lady luck smiled on me, and I was hooked up. It slammed the rod, and my heart was pumping. 

I thought it was a bonito at first, and then a king. The drag wouldn't stop screaming. My Stella 8000 lost half of its spool, and it didn't make any sense. I thought I tighten the drag pretty tight for a treble set up.

After fighting the fish for 15 minutes, my buddies saw me and started heading towards me. At some point, I yelled "amberjack!" when I saw a flash of silver. It wasn't a king's body.

Then it took out more line and sank deeper, and the famous circle of death dance proceeded... Tuna was all I was thinking about at that point.

I got it back near the surface again and a visual confirmation of a blackfin tuna. I tried spear gaffing it, but I missed. When it took another run, I felt a hook pop off, so I backed my drag off. When I got it near the surface again, I saw the J hook got popped off, and now this tuna is hanging by two treble hooks outside the mouth. Talk about nerve wrecking...

My buddies were nearby, and giving me some space to work the fish. I stabbed it multiple times, twice in the face and it kept slipping off my spear. I tried picking it up but my gaff bent and it was still resisting.

I called my buddy Dave nearby, and i was able to gaff it again. He continued to gaff the other side of the fish. Together we were able to hold it still so I could secure it with a fish grip. Big props to him, and the Big Man in the sky that blessed us with this fish. What an awesome experience.


























*Blood everywhere (thanks LifeProof Case), a slightly rebent spear, and plenty of cheese*

*Sunday (9/13)* - Weather was beautiful. We were planning two sessions today, and Adam joined us again. My buddy from the Airforced joined us as well.

We met so many fellow kayak anglers out there, and it was cool to see everyone roll out. 

During this day, we caught bonito as bait. It was really effective, and I was able to land a king and two mackerels. I lost a mahi, and a king fish. 

My buddy was able to land his first mahi mahi off a live squid he caught. He also caught a king.










The afternoon session didn't produce anything but a beautiful view of the sunset.

Thanks for reading, and hope to fish with you guys again!

- saii


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and thanks for sharing! Excellent job


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Great report! Glad to see the long trip payed off. Where did you drive 7 hours from?


----------



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

Atlanta sir. I had to take a detour and drive down to Middle GA to pick up my kayak. Then afterwards we had to meet up with my buddy before heading down to Florida.

We also drive slow through small towns on the way to pan handle. A speeding ticket would totally ruin the trip ha.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome! I'm heading up your way next week for a few days of fishing/camping on the Etowah. Quite looking forward to it!


----------



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds like fun! Be safe bud. I do enjoy our rivers up here!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Is your spear gaff made from smooth steel or all-thread. Looks smooth in the pic. All-thread might help with the grip factor. Check mine out...


----------



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

Sir that is a handsome spear! 

It's threaded, yet it didn't grip that well. Maybe I should go with a bigger diameter. I plan on remaking it soon. The handle is a little short.

Thanks for the picture, I have a nice reference for an upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job! Next time just grab the fishes tail. I never gaff kings or tuna. They have built in handles! Cobia and big dolphin on the other hand need the steel!


----------



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion JD! I was a bit overly cautious since I one hook popped off.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, I worked hard on that thing. It's a shovel handle and 1/2" threaded stainless. Wrapped it for better grip and security against the wood splitting (wire is wrapped tight under the green string near the tip). It's a solid spear, that's for sure.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Saii, awesome report and pics. This is one of the best reads I've seen this year on PFF, way to go! Tight lines to you.


----------



## TravisW11 (Jun 7, 2015)

It was pretty awesome to watch you land that Tuna man. I thought I had a video of it I was going to post but my gopro died mid video when I was about 50 yards out from you. Great read and awesome fish my friend!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

While reading I was wondering if any meat would be left on that BFT with all the gaffing, but by the picture looks like good eats still. :thumbup:

Enjoyed the report...thanks!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice detailed report and thanks of posting the photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind responses everyone. I hope to be able to contribute more to this awesome community.

And yes, the tuna meat was still good! Even with all the tenderizing I was doing with the spear... lol

I can verify first hand 

I gave 1/4 of it to my buddy, and my dad's been eating it everyday. I've had it once, and nothing beats fresh sushi!


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

It was really nice meeting you out there, and thank you so much for allowing me to tag along. I learned a lot from being able to talk to and observe you. I have a cell phone video of the end of your time fight I can try to upload if you want


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

Excellent report and excellent haul!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

that's one wicked tuna right there brother hahaha beast!!!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

For those wooden handled spear gaffs, how do you drill the hole straight down the handle? Mine always ends up cocked to one side so the spear isn't straight. Is there some method I'm missing? or am I just missing a drill press?


----------



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

I've done both drill press and hand drill. Drill press is the straightest way, but honestly I get pretty dang close using a hand drill. I normally lay the wooden handle down on a table, and get level with it. 

Somebody probably has a better technique. I don't think a bent spear is that big performance factor but I have OCD and it would annoy me. Good luck!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, functionally my off center spear works, but like you it just annoyed me as I nerded out trying to make a great spear. Its a fun task and neat tool to have on the yak. Now I just need the Tuna to go with it...


----------



## FreightTrain (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice blackfin bro! I bet it was quite tasty. Ceviche and tartar is the way to go imo :thumbup:


----------

